# FR: ce qu'il me plaira



## bieting2005

There're two sentences. Which is one is correct?

Je ferai ce qu'il me plaira quand il me plaira?
ou
Je ferai ce qui me plaira quand il me plaira?


----------



## Shinead

First one is correct.


----------



## bieting2005

OK. But since there's a pattern "qch/qn plaire à qn", "ce" here serves as the subject. Why can't we use "ce qui" instead of "ce que"?


----------



## Shinead

No here *ce* *qu'* is not the subject, It's a object complement of the verb (complément d'objet du verbe).

You can *not* use *ce qui* in this sentense cause the verb "plaire" is an exception, like an irregular verb.

With the verb "plaire", it is necessary to distinguish the personal form
Ex : Cette photo me plait (= personal form)
than the impersonal form

Ex : Il me plait d'aller à la messe (= impersonal form)

With the personal form, we shall use *ce qui*
<FONT color=blue>Ex : Choisis le modèle qui te plaît = choisis ce qui<SPAN style="COLOR: black"> te plaît.


----------



## Shinead

I don't know why I can't put all my text, let me try another time : 

With the verb plaire, you need to distinguish the *personnal form* from the *impersonal* *form*.
Ex : Cette photo me plait = personnal form
Ex: Il me plait d'aller à la messe = impersonal form

With the personal form, you shall use ce qui
Ex : Choisis le modèle qui te plait = choisis ce qui te plait.

With the impersonal form, you shall use ce qu'il
Ex : Tu feras ce qu'il te plaira (de faire).


----------



## bieting2005

Wow! It's amazing! Thank you so much for your guidance Shinead! Your explanation sure beats the textbooks !

And thanks again for your great patience, Shinead! I really appreciate it  !


----------



## Shinead

Just one more thing I can explain for you or others people It's what a "imperformal form" is in grammar : 

It's when the verb can only be used with the infinitive form or at the third singular person (il).
Ex : il pleut/il neige.


----------



## radagasty

bieting2005 said:


> Je ferai ce qu'il me plaira quand il me plaira?
> ou
> Je ferai ce qui me plaira quand il me plaira?


 
Hmm... I'm not certain I understand. Why is the second form incorrect? Isn't the personal form valid as well?

_ce qui me plaira_ = what will please me
_Je ferai ce qui me plaira_. = I shall do what pleases me.


----------



## itka

I don't think Shinead said one of the two possibilities was incorrect.

Both are possible and there is really a very small difference between their meanings :


> With the personal form, you shall use ce qui
> Ex : Choisis le modèle qui te plait = choisis ce qui te plait.
> 
> With the impersonal form, you shall use ce qu'il
> Ex : Tu feras ce qu'il te plaira (de faire).


----------



## Shinead

radagasty said:


> Hmm... I'm not certain I understand. Why is the second form incorrect? Isn't the personal form valid as well?
> 
> _ce qui me plaira_ = what will please me
> _Je ferai ce qui me plaira_. = I shall do what pleases me.


 
Here you can't think in the same way in english and in french.
For example, in english you can say _have to_ to translate _falloir._
So you cay : I have to do my homework.
But in French : Il faut que...
You can't use the first person "je" because falloir is an impersonal verb.

It's the same with "plaire". 
Most of the time you can use both _ce qui/ce qu'il_ even if you usually use the imperformal form with the verbs like : arriver/prendre/pouvoir/se passer/advenir/résulter/convenir. But with the verb "plaire" you have to distinguish the personal form than the impersonal. And in this case that is an impersonal form. 

With the expression "sembler bon" you can use both as you want.


----------



## radagasty

itka said:


> I don't think Shinead said one of the two possibilities was incorrect.


 
Thanks, Itka. Could you give a little more detail on what the difference might be?

As for what Shinead said, the original post was:


			
				bieting2005 said:
			
		

> There're two sentences. Which is one is correct?
> 
> Je ferai ce qu'il me plaira quand il me plaira?
> ou
> Je ferai ce qui me plaira quand il me plaira?


 
to which Shinead replied was:



			
				Shinead said:
			
		

> First one is correct.


 
which does rather imply, at least to me, that she thought the second incorrect.

I was also a little confused about what she meant when she said:


			
				Shinead said:
			
		

> You can *not* use *ce qui* in this sentense cause the verb "plaire" is an exception, like an irregular verb.


----------



## itka

imho, il n'y a pas de différence de sens, seulement deux constructions différentes parce que le verbe "plaire" accepte une construction impersonnelle, en plus de la construction habituelle :

_Quelque chose me plaît.
Je ferai cela.
---> je ferai ce qui me plaît._

_Il me plaît de faire quelque chose.
Je ferai cela.
---> je ferai ce qu'il me plaît._

Personnellement, j'emploie la première  qui me semble plus naturelle, mais ce n'est que mon opinion.

On a la même chose avec d'autres verbes pouvant avoir une construction impersonnelle et cela a déjà été longuement discuté sur le forum.
_se passer _: _je ne sais pas ce qui se passe / je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe
__arrive : je ne sais pas ce qui est arrivé / je ne sais pas ce qu'il est arrivé_


----------



## Shinead

I really said "the first one is correct" and not the second one. For me here you can only use the impersonal form.

_Je ferai ce qu'il me plaira = Il me plaira de faire ce que je veux_ et non _Je me plairai de faire ce que je veux._ 
So you just can use the third person IL.


----------



## Shinead

itka said:


> imho, il n'y a pas de différence de sens, seulement deux constructions différentes parce que le verbe "plaire" accepte une construction impersonnelle, en plus de la construction habituelle :
> 
> 
> Itka, je pense au contraire qu'il y a une différence de sens entre _ce qui me plaît_ et _ce qu'il me plaît_.
> Pour moi, quand tu fais par exemple un travail qui te plaît, tu fais _ce qui_ te plaît.
> Par contre, si tu dis que tu fais _ce qu'il_ te plaît, il s'agit là non pas de chose agréable que tu fais mais d'une volonté. Tu fais à ta facon, à ta volonté.
> Aussi avec cette vision tu comprendras pourquoi je maintiens que dans la phrase :
> _je ferai ce qu'il me plaira quand il me plaira_, il s'agit bien d'une volonté de la part du sujet, le "quand il me plaira" renforce bien l'idée. On pourrait deviner la suite facilement.
> _Je ferai ce qu'il me plaira quand il me plaira_ et tu n'as rien à redire.
> 
> Dis-moi ce que tu en penses.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Personnellement, j'emploie la première qui me semble plus naturelle, mais ce n'est que mon opinion.


 C'est aussi la mienne. 
Par contre, je dirais _quand *cela/ça *me plaira_, plutôt que _quand *il *me plaira _

C'est peut-être plus évident au présent : 

_Je fais ce qui me plait_ (et non ce qui ne me plait pas)_ quand ça me plait_ (toutes les fois que j'en ai envie) 

_Je fais ce qu'il me plait de faire quand il me plait de le faire. _
_À_ mon avis, on ne peut écrire _ce *qu'il* me plait_, sans préciser _de faire_. 

Ce qui/Ce qu'il (plaire est le quatrième cas)


----------



## CapnPrep

itka said:


> On a la même chose avec d'autres verbes pouvant avoir une construction impersonnelle et cela a déjà été longuement discuté sur le forum.


Avec _plaire_ ce n'est pas exactment la même chose :


			
				Grevisse §717 said:
			
		

> Avec *plaire*, il serait logique de distinguer _Choisis ce qui te plaît_ « … ce qui te donne du plaisir » et _Choisis ce qu’il te plaît_ « … ce que tu voudras »,_ qu’_ étant complément de l’infinitif sous-entendu. […] Mais l’usage est hésitant.


----------

